

Rubberband Flamethrower - a rubygem for benchmarking Elastic Search insertion - imbiat
http://www.cloudspace.com/blog/2013/04/11/introducing-rubberband-flamethrower/

======
timrosenblatt
Nice. Does anyone have performance benchmarks for various setups?

------
cgmoore120
good job. nice write up

